# Anyone had Dizzy spells in 2ww



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi just a quick question.. woke up this morning with dizzy spells on and off for 
1.5 hrs now.. feeling a little worried about this.. 

I also have AF pains...

Ive had some sugary tea just incase my sugar levels are low?

could it be the cyclogest? could it be the pregnyl no longer being in my system?    any information would really help...

thanks

als xx


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Als ,

I'm on day 7 on the dreaded 2wk wait & Ive woke up this morning feeling a bit dizzy & Ive got very mild
period pains around my back. 
Ive checked the cyclogest leaflet & faintness/dizziness is not listed as a side affect.
I'm not sure what Pregnyl is, is it the same as Menopur? 

Sorry I haven't been any help but hopefully someone will the answer the question for both of us.

Jane XXXXxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I get this this occasionally during the 2WW. In fact, I've had this all morning and I'm on day 6 of the 2WW.

It's described as a side-effect of Ovitrelle, which is used for the trigger injection.

Maybe it's something similar. I also get hot flushes from the progesterone supplement. When you have both at the same time, it's great craic altogether


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

i felt dizzy and also had period pains .....

I also got a first time BFP !!!!!!!!!!! 

Good Luck ...

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Bitsy Boo (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi
I too had dizzy spells, not for long and on and off, just when I turned round too quick etc - felt a bit light headed.
I also got really bad AF pains, low back ache, low dragging sensation - absolutely convinced it hadn't worked and I got a BFP - was a real shock. Just need to hang onto it now!
Hope it's the same for you.


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Bistyboo - I am gald you mentioned the low back ache and that low dragging sensation. I have that feeling and have had it before on previous BFNs. It is probably the feeling I find hardest to cope with because it is there all the time whilst  the AF type pain comes and goes. It is good to know it may not be a bad sign.

Als - I have had a few lightheaded moments that I didn't have before. I wouldn't worry about AF pains because so many people have them and go on to get BFPs.

I wish you all luck. 

Heather


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

thank you all soo much for the replies!!!   as long as other people have experienced it then it must mean something is happening ...good or bad we dont know.. but        

i feel like screaming..... the pee stick is starting to play on my mind quite alot now... 

als xx

take care everyone... and good luck to those who are on 2ww


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I got a BFP on 01/04 and I've been having terrible trouble with dizzy spells ever since so it could be an indication of something good happening!  I had period pains from about day 20 of my cycle and am still having them - they have been quite strong at times.  (my BFP was natural but I guess early pg is the same for everyone).  My AF actually "started" (brown spotting for about 2 days) but then stopped again.  I tested and I got a  

Any soreness of the (.)(.)s?

Fingers crossed, it sounds promising!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Not wishing to get your hopes up too much but feeling dizzy is what made me test early as it is a common early pregnancy symptom. Sure enough i got a bpf and my dizzy spells contiued until i was around 14 weeks.

Of course it may be a side effect of the drugs, but wasnt in my case as i checked with my clinic  

Wishing you lots of luck,

L xx


----------

